# Wismec Cylin RTA



## skola (26/7/16)

Product Introduction
The Cylin RTA, designed by JayBo, is an auto dripping system which utilizes a removable tank section. The Cylin atomizer can become both a dripper or tank system with juice flow adjustment. The “bottom airflow” on the Cylin is quite unique and leak resistant. The air travels up through the positive and negative posts hitting the coil directly, this insures complete coil coverage and dense flavor. The removable tank section is also compatible with other dripping atomizers, converting them into auto drippers. The INDE DUO, Indestructible and other atomizers that share the same sleeve size will be compatible with the Cylin system.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (14/8/16)

What an innovative design! The airflow idea seems solid. I'd hit this


----------

